# Mirrors edge PS3/ TVkarte



## pucki123 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte hier mein mirrors edge für PS3 anbieten.
Das Spiel hat keine Kratzer und wurde erst vor 2 wochen gekauft.
Un Ich hab noch ne TV karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich aus nem komplett PC ausgebaut. (nur die karte)
Gebote von euch...


----------



## battlefielder13 (9. Februar 2009)

Hi ich würde dir 21euro inkl. für Mirrors Edge anbieten.


----------



## pucki123 (9. Februar 2009)

battlefielder13 am 09.02.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich würde dir 21euro inkl. für Mirrors Edge anbieten.


nich mehr is ja fast neu.


----------



## battlefielder13 (9. Februar 2009)

Sorry aber der Geldbeutel gibt nicht mehr her.


----------



## pucki123 (9. Februar 2009)

battlefielder13 am 09.02.2009 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber der Geldbeutel gibt nicht mehr her.


Meiner is zurzeit auch leer    30€ und 2 versand???


----------



## battlefielder13 (9. Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid,jedoch war das Angebot,das Maximum das ich derzeit für Games berappen kann.


----------



## pucki123 (9. Februar 2009)

battlefielder13 am 09.02.2009 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid,jedoch war das Angebot,das Maximum das ich derzeit für Games berappen kann.


intresse an uncharted oder rainbow six vegas 1?? Oder hast was zum tauschen?


----------



## battlefielder13 (9. Februar 2009)

Sorry hätte wenn dann nur an Mirrors Edge Intresse,aber viel Glück beim Weiterverkauf.


----------



## pucki123 (9. Februar 2009)

battlefielder13 am 09.02.2009 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry hätte wenn dann nur an Mirrors Edge Intresse,aber viel Glück beim Weiterverkauf.


wenn sich niemand finded schreib ich dir.


----------



## pucki123 (11. Februar 2009)

#push#


----------

